

Starlite, the nuclear blast-defying plastic that could change the world - Sapient
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/5158972/Starlite-the-nuclear-blast-defying-plastic-that-could-change-the-world.html

======
baltcode
Being a little short on independent verifications, I wonder if it is even for
real?

